# Cicada's?



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

With all of this hype about the impending doom of the Cicada invasion, I have wondered if anyone tried using Cicada's for bait for smallies? Any success?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Won't be the same thing. The last smaller cicada hatch we had, it was all topwater. Get something that matches the hatch. They are kind of pinkish in color on the bellies. Hybrid Stripers and Cats LOVE EM!


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

It's a fish feeding frenzy -- big fat soft bugs that don't bite. They will show up by the millions. It's worth a trip to Cincy for those who haven't witnessed it before (and aren't bothered by bugs). Fishing was most productive when they first started showing up -- pick one up, hook it in the butt with a small/light hook and no weight, flip it out to let it fly over the water, then give it a slight downward sweep with the rod to make it fall to the water -- then hold on. All species seemed to love 'em.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I would never use live bait for anything except catfish (it is just too easy). However, I do plan to use a few topwater lures that will mimic the cicada. I think that the smallies are going to tear up a clear tiny torpedo during the cicada hatch!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Scientists are predicting that the hatch could start as early as this Friday in Ohio. We'll see. Should be AWESOME!


----------



## bassn317 (Apr 8, 2004)

I still find it hard to believe everything I am reading on these. It is just hard to imagine them being that thick. Since I will not be able to make it down that way I'll have to just wait for the stories and pics of the "Attack of the Cicadas?".


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bassn,

It will happen in Northern Ohio too. Just be a hair bit later than southern ohio. We had the 7 yr hatch up here a few years ago. Let me tell you......those things were EVERYWHERE! I can't imagine what this is goign to be like though. Supposed to be 100 times worse.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I just watched the noon Newscast and a reporter found a tree with about 5 or 6 cicada shells on the tree. He said its starting and once we get some rain the ground will explode with cicadas.....  Like hundreds of thousands of cicadas. They said to expect about 5 billion cicadas just in the Cincinnati area alone..... Thats alot of bugs!  

I'm going to have to block every entry point in my boatcover so they can't get in my boat and have cicada love.....

LOL... the Cicada Love Boat!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

really won't take off until about 2 weeks into it. The first week will be a little slow as the fish first begin to feed on them. After that, the fish will begin to key in on the bugs and then it will be pandemonium. After about 3 weeks, the bite will fall off as the fish will be gorged on the bugs- catfish with huge guts will be found then- channels ready to pop. 

Topwater chum! That's what it will amount to. Yes, 5 BILLION in my area- nearly a million an acre. 

Haven't heard any yet, but my backyard is heavily wooded- I won't be able to hear in a week or two.

UFM82

They taste like asparagus. Butter, garlic salt, a little teriyaki........


----------



## FishnJoe (Apr 20, 2004)

Anyone ever tried to keep these critters >frozen, dried or ? Any suggestions? use as bait only. I don't need any recepies, lol. me no bug eater. I was thinking of freezeing some in water. Maybe use a seal a meal set up, if it don't crush them. They'll be here and gone before we know it.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I was just thinking of what flies might work...maybe a Muddler Minnow fished dry or some type of hopper pattern.


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

hummm.... i was thinking about getting one of these


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

The Cicadas are Here! 



> Kritsky said the number of cicadas will grow exponentially in the coming days.


----------



## FishnJoe (Apr 20, 2004)

none here yet! Owensville,Ohio


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I read in the paper at work there starting on the west side up to fairfield.I'm in eastgate,havent seen any but heard a couple today.I remember them from 17yrs. ago and it's like they say. From what i've read the east side of the cincy area won't be very bad more mild.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I went to pick up my daughter near Pleasant Ridge yesterday from the babysitters and saw Cicada shells on the trees and telephone poles. Then when I got out of the truck to get her I saw about 5 flying across the road and a few crawling in the grass and some on the side of the neighbors house. I bet this weekend is going to get crazy with them....

The babysitter said she had one fly on her finger earlier in the day. My daughter is 21 months old, that would have been a good picture. I told the babysitter, Please NO cicadas snacks for her!!!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I was in West Virginia when the last hatch of cicadis appeared. When they hit the water there is not another bait that will work. The bass were at a buffet. Found out that size 8 or 6 hook and six pound test and the bugs can fly out over the water. Snap them down and watch them start their buzzing in a circle. The bass will be there.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

The news media has been saying for weeks that we needed the soil temp to come up. It did. no cicadas. Then they said that all we needed was a good rain. Had that for weeks. Still no cicadas. Is this a scam or what


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

After work this evening, I'll take my digital cam outside and snap a couple of pics of all the cicadas in my backyard.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh man, I got cicadas, started Sunday, but now, we're COVERED !!
I took pictures today, I'll post some in a few minutes.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know how this works or not, but it's a video....
click here ??


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Too Cool !! Here's another one that makes your skin crawl a little ??
Click me baby !!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

How's this one ??


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Cicada and a shell.......








Sorry for the huge size, but i think they look cooler close up !!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

But this is all I'm going to post !! Here's the bush by my front gate.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Man I am glad these things are not as big as they seem in this pictures! Ha we could carve steaks out of them if they were!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I have not seen one cicada in Wilmington yet...but I am not complaining.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

They are the size of the ones in the last picture where they're on the bush. It's real close to actual size.


----------

